# yellow top optima battery



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i can seem to find any that fit my truck 2012 chevy 2500hd


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Good thing.

I've never had good luck with them in a plow truck.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have the reds in my gas truck and yellows in my diesel, the red ones are over 10 years old, the yellows are on their 5th year. Both trucks have dual batteries, the diesel has 2 alternators. The gas truck is on its 3rd alternator, my 2007 diesel is on its original alternators. The way I drive and plow I like that the gel batteries handle vibration better...


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

that should be cant i will call summit in the am


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

Have a look at the Diehard Platinum. They are made by the same company that makes Odyssey batteries. AGM battery like the optima yellow top. They have good review.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Optima Batteries are part of the Johnson Controls .
They do not like deep-discharge cycles,
coupled with their slow recharge times/rate just increases their failure rate when used in a plow rig.

some have good luck with them, I'll pass on them based on my experiences with them.


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

PLOWMAN45;2132047 said:


> i can seem to find any that fit my truck 2012 chevy 2500hd


The compatibility selector, on their website, only shows Red Top.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I had one last for 10 years


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What is the difference between the yellow and red top batteries? Are not both the same basic technology?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave;2132385 said:


> What is the difference between the yellow and red top batteries? Are not both the same basic technology?


One has a yellow top, the other has a red top. Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I have two black tops.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Yellow is for deep cycle


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I got to go to Interstate Battery tomorrow to get 6 new ones for a fire truck. Gonna ask them about those for plowing applications.


----------

